
Human evolution into computers by 2070 - jonbaer
http://www.quantumrun.com/podcast/episodes/human-evolution-into-computers-by-2070-s1e1-life-in-2030-podcast/
======
joeclark77
You guys go first. I'm going to sit this one out.

